# Hello from Tennessee



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Crystal 
My name is Wendy 
Welcome to the forum 
I am new also, Sadly I have never owned my own horse 
but one day my husband will make that dream come true


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, Wendy! 
Nice to meet you! Thank you for the welcome!
I'm glad you have a supportive husband, as well, who is going to make your dream come true.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

One Day he will 
But I still can dream I just maybe want to lease a horse at first 
then see it that's what I want to do. 
Are you close to Nashville


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Crystal, i'm Stacey. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## WarmbloodX (Dec 20, 2011)

hi! i've just joined too xx


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Country Woman, I'm actually on the Eastern side of Tennessee closer to Knoxville. 
Stacy, thank you!
WarmbloodX, I hope you have as much fun here as I have been having. This is a wonderful forum. I have learned a lot.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you, Duffy!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Howdy from a fellow Tennessean!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! You live in one of my favorite vacation spots  We were just there in Oct. 

Look forward to pictures of your new additions when they arrive!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, Tennessee! What area do you hail from?

MH, I hope you enjoyed your time! We had a much better rain level this year so the leaves came out with much better colors this past October. Last year, everything went from green to brown to non-existent.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Hi, Tennessee! What area do you hail from?


West TN, the boring, flat part.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> MH, I hope you enjoyed your time! We had a much better rain level this year so the leaves came out with much better colors this past October. Last year, everything went from green to brown to non-existent.


Absolutely enjoyed it, it was beautiful! We did do a few touristy things this time for my daughter's benefit (if I never have to go to Dollywood again, I will be just fine!) We try to go every other year -we are on a beach/mountain rotation with vacations. We spent most of our time hiking in the park and my daughter got her junior ranger badge, that was fun. 

I told my hubby I'd like to go in spring the next time so we can see everything in bloom. Maybe a visit to meet a couple of gypsy's will be in order as well :wink:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Absolutely enjoyed it, it was beautiful! We did do a few touristy things this time for my daughter's benefit (if I never have to go to Dollywood again, I will be just fine!) We try to go every other year -we are on a beach/mountain rotation with vacations. We spent most of our time hiking in the park and my daughter got her junior ranger badge, that was fun.
> 
> I told my hubby I'd like to go in spring the next time so we can see everything in bloom. Maybe a visit to meet a couple of gypsy's will be in order as well :wink:


I love Dollywood! lol Of course it helps to be able to go during the down times I guess.  

Oooh, I love to meet new people and goodness knows I love to show off my babies (they're not even here yet and I've been showing off their pics to anyone who will look! lol)! Do note that if you don't want traffic avoid the week including and after the 24th of March. That's when Dollywood reopens. They'll have a new ride next year so it will be insane. If you don't mind traffic, the Dollywood parade happens a day or so before the 24th. Not sure of the date yet. Going to try to get the horses in it though.  Figured it would be good experience for them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like I found a new trip advisor, yay! 

I bet it gets crazy at times. I live by a summer resort (lake & small amusement park) town so I can relate on a smaller scale. It was pretty busy when we went. I have to say though as far as parks go, it was the cleanest and best landscape of any I've been to. My favorite part of the trip was Carver's in Cosby - ate way too much and brought way too much home :lol:

The parade would be fantastic experience, if they can handle that kind of crowd you could take them anywhere.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I just saw that you're in Indiana. That's where I'm originally from! I lived in the southern tip, near Evansville. You mention small amusement park. Would that be Holiday World? I loooved Holiday World when I was little. We went there a couple years ago, but after years of going to Dollywood I was so underwhelmed. lol Though the waterpark makes it a good deal. 

Yep, that's the hope. I always hear about how Gypsy Horses go through parades like it's any other day so I'm hopeful. Both mine are young though so we'll see.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Small world isn't it? I wish Holiday World, but sadly no, Indiana Beach. I'm in the boonies north of Lafayette.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello there, welcome to the forum. I will be looking forward to see your threads. I think I'll have something to learn from you in the subject of Gipsy Vanners. I work somewhere where they have a Gipsy and I don't have knowledge with this breed of horses.


----------

